

Where the Jobs Are in “Who Is Hiring” (June 2013) - heidar
http://iseld.org/blog/2013/06/03/hn-who-is-hiring-where-are-the-jobs-june-2013/

======
rm999
I don't like to be THAT guy on HN who posts off-topic criticism (especially on
a really interesting link like this), but as someone who is very interested in
data visualization I think it's worth pointing out: pie charts are almost
never the correct way to visualize data. I decided to mention this because
it's not really intuitive - even many data vis experts had to be taught this.
A bar chart presents the same information and is better in almost every way.

Both your pie charts are a good example of how useful information is lost when
you have more than a few categories. Both also make it hard to compare the
relative magnitudes of smaller categories.

<http://www.stevefenton.co.uk/Content/Pie-Charts-Are-Bad/>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_chart#Use.2C_effectiveness_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_chart#Use.2C_effectiveness_and_visual_perception)

~~~
k3n
Relevant data-visualization when talking about data-visualization (it's served
me well):

<http://img.labnol.org/di/choose-chart-type.jpg>

------
tocomment
I see it as a good sign the "Other" city is the second leading location. Maybe
we're starting to spread out the good jobs.

One thing I haven't been liking is it seems like most of the jobs are looking
for worker bees. No one is looking for managers, directors, VP's, or even team
leads. For those of us with over 15 years experience there didn't appear to be
too many opportunities.

~~~
hackula1
Those sorts of jobs are not often posted. I would think the vast majority of
these roles are filled through networking.

------
aidos
Who's Hiring: Where are all the Candidates?

I posted for a Python developer to take over my contract in London doing
interesting work for good pay and I've only had remote respondents. Surprised
me a little.

So I'll say it again :) Can someone please take my job?

~~~
ownagefool
You're probably better posting on an actual jobsite like cwjobs or maybe even
gumtree. There are tons of python developers in London, but you're only
looking at a limited subset by posting here and as a UK contractor, I barely
even check these threads because of the signal to noise ratio. I don't have
the python experience though, so no email from me. :p

------
cllns
Cambridge MA should be included with Boston, if SF Bay Area is an area by
itself.

~~~
bargl
Also, Arlington, VA is considered part of the Washington DC metro area. and
Bellevue is close enough to Seattle to count over there as well.

But other than that (which you wouldn't know unless you lived there) its
awesome. I was curious about this information.

~~~
heidar
Thanks for the feedback. My US geography isn't great. I've fixed it in the
charts and spreadsheet and will keep note of it if I ever do this again.

------
nubbie
As a foreigner, I've been lead to believe that Seattle is one of the top tech
hubs after the Bay area and NY (don't have any specific source for this). I've
noticed the lack of advertised jobs in Seattle while reading the Hiring
threads, and this just confirms it.

Is the Seattle scene not as big as I think it is? Or are they just not hiring
(through this channel)?

~~~
rybosome
There is a startup scene here, but it's nowhere near as vibrant as the Bay
Area. I'm not an expert on this, but one of my coworkers at the Seattle-based
startup I previously worked at told me that most local investors were
skittish. Supposedly, they tend to balk at any startup that isn't a B2B.

The technical reputation definitely comes from Microsoft and Amazon being
headquartered here, along with branches for eBay, Google, and Facebook.

~~~
ucee054
_The technical reputation definitely comes from_

Does Nintendo count for anything?

~~~
eru
Do they develop there?

~~~
ucee054
Apparently

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Software_Technology>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Technology_Development>

------
ksowocki
I'm kind of incredulous that this made the home page. It does not seem to add
much value above the job listings themselves.

Breaking up the jobs by level and 'specialty' would be useful.

------
latch
Aside from a couple postings from India, I was slightly shocked (disturbed?)
that there wasn't a single posting for any Asian country. Feels like a huge
opportunity is being wasted.

~~~
shrikant
My guess is Indian HNers would expect to be paid reasonably well. Most
startups in India (Mumbai and Bangalore, in my experience) pay their engineers
quite poorly.

------
a3n
I really like the understated interactivity of the graphs.

Hover over an area of the graph or list, and that section of the graph is
highlighted.

Hover over the graph and amplifying text appears.

Click on the graph or list and a persistent marker for that part of the graph
is displayed.

~~~
acchow
Google Charts. It's not d3js but it's good stuff.

------
eterm
These are pie charts of "where are HN users" and contain little information
more useful than that.

~~~
estebank
Well, it is useful if you want to work for or hire HN readers. :)

~~~
stephengillie
How does a pie chart help me email potential employers?

~~~
estebank
It tells you where you might want to move to.

~~~
stephengillie
And I should move there....so I can more easily email the employers in that
city?

------
raldi
Your graphs are impossible to read on an iPhone (or at least a pre-5 iPhone).
Regardless of rotation, the right edge of the graphs is cut off, and you can't
scroll or zoom.

~~~
gzavitz
iPhone 5 cuts them off as well

~~~
heidar
The graphs auto scale now, sorry about that!

------
dantillberg
I love this. I know I'm hanging out on the right site when people post
comments and followups to articles with data collected and statistics
analyzed.

------
ywang0414
Very cool information, and it's very much what I'm seeing personally. Just
from the number of linked in pokes I get, SF is by far the highest city.

------
vfxGer
Anyone know where Ireland fits on this chart?

------
bxf
I don't see the 3 jobs in Denver, CO.

~~~
heidar
Did you click the more link and look at all the pages? Here are the jobs in
Denver, CO: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5814622>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5809210>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804613>

~~~
evo_9
Nice, go Denver!

I kinda wonder if that's mostly Boulder though, seems like most of the startup
action is in Boulder (TechStars is there, of course).

------
jasonlotito
There is absolutely no reason to post this yourself. It's posted every month
on the first. June's was already done:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803764>

Edit: I was completely wrong. My apologies. I'll keep the original comment in
place. The subject was a bit misleading, but still, mea culpa.

~~~
chollida1
> Edit: I was completely wrong. My apologies. I'll keep the original comment
> in place. The subject was a bit misleading, but still, mea culpa.

Good for you. Have an upvote.

Everyone of us has fired off a comment in haste that we wish we could get
back.

It happens. It's actually good that it happens. It usually means that you'll
atleast be aware that you are about to do it next time:)

